

Ask HN: What have you been using Go for? - fixxer

Since picking up Go, it kind of feels like I rediscovered programming after ~10 years of banging my head against a wall. I realize Go isn't the first language to emphasize concurrency , but coming from a C &#38; Python background, it just works for me.<p>That said, I picked up the language outside of industry (I'm on an "advanced degree sabbatical" from finance), so while I have a dozen different use cases relevant to my old gig in trading, I haven't really used it in a production setting to solve any real problem.<p>So, community of HN Go-nuts, what is the most awesome production application that you've implemented in Go? Has it changed your business/process/capabilities?
======
orangethirty
I'm building a search engine with it (nuuton.com). Like you, I come from a C &
Python background. And like you, it also made my mind click. Since search is
so widespread, I use it for everything. From the actual website, to the
crawlers, messsaging, etc. Everything is go. Except for a little bit of
javascript on the front end.

I'm also using it in other projects that are in production. Can't really
mention names, but these are mostly CRUD websites and simple APIs.

~~~
fixxer
thanks; ill keep an eye on nuunton.

